# Codesys Rpi - WebVisu - Mehrfachaufruf



## Hendrik (13 August 2019)

Mon,

Ich experimentiere gerade seit langer Zeit mal wieder am RPi mit Codesys rum. Ich habe die neusten Updates installiert und habe mir folgendes ausgedacht und frage mich ab das möglich ist und wenn ja wie.

Ich würde gerne die Visualisierungsseiten in unterschiedlichen Tabs auf verschiedenen Rechnern nutzen. 

Einer soll nur als Anzeige dienen. Ein weitere dient zur Konfiguration. 
Kann man das irgendwie umsetzen? 

Viele Grüße 
Hendrik


----------



## wollvieh (13 August 2019)

Meines Wissens wird nur immer genau eine Visu vom Webserver gehostet. D.h. Visu1 auf irgendeinem Browser angerufen, und schon sehen alle anderen Browser die gleiche Seite..🤔


----------



## Hendrik (14 August 2019)

Moin wollvieh,
genau dieses Verhalten habe ich auch festgestellt. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine möglichkeit mehrere SPS Projekte auf einem PI zustarten und der Datenaustausch findet über eine Datei oder sowas statt.
Oder es gibt eine Möglichkeit, welche mir nicht bekannt ist mehrere WebServer in einem Projekt zu hosten, um wie beschrieben verschiedene Visuseiten an unterschiedlichen Orten aufrufen zu können.

Ich würde halt gerne nur einmal Hardware einsetzten =)
Das Projekt ist nämlich wirklich nicht ganz groß 

Grüße Hendrik


----------



## almINT (14 August 2019)

Du kannst ganz einfach im Visualisierungsmanager eine zweite WebVisu erstellen, dieses soll auf eine andere Visualisierungsdatei verweisen und natürlich einen anderen .htm Namen haben als die erste Datei. Das kannst du theoretisch billig oft machen. Im Browser rufst du dann diese .htm datei dann auf (als URL natürlich)


----------



## Hendrik (14 August 2019)

Hey almINT,
das habe ich gestern probiert - hat aber bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## almINT (14 August 2019)

Hendrik schrieb:


> Hey almINT,
> das habe ich gestern probiert - hat aber bei mir nicht funktioniert.



Verwendest du CODESYS v3.5 ?

Wenn ja,
füge eine neue WebVisu hinzu:



Dann sollte das so aussehen:



Doppelklick auf die neu erstellte WebVisu:
Oben rechts wählst du die visu aus die angezeigt werden soll.
Der Name der .htm _*muss*_ anders sein als der .htm Name der anderen WebVisu!



Dann nochmal neu aufspielen und im Browser mit der entsprechenden URL drauf zugreifen: [Deine IP]:8080/webvisu*2*.htm

Das funktioniert definitiv. Ich verwende es selbst


----------



## Hendrik (14 August 2019)

Genau so habe ich das gemacht. bei wird dann unter beiden links die gleiche Visualisierungsseite angezeigt.
siehe Bilder =)


----------



## almINT (14 August 2019)

Hmm, das ist wirklich eigenartig. Bist du dir sicher, dass das die richtige IP ist? Könnte ja sein, dass du mehrere Raspberry PI hast.
Ansonsten nochmal eine komplette Bereinigung des Projekts durführen und mit einem Download einloggen. Dann zur sicherheit vllt nochmal den Raspberry PI neustarten.


----------



## Hendrik (14 August 2019)

Ja ist die richtige IP und nur ein RPi im Netzwerk.
Bereinigung habe ich durchgeführt.
Nach einem Neustart ist es das gleiche Verhalten.

Leider hat bisher nichts geholfen.
bei dir funktioniert das alles? hast du die gleiche Codesys version?

danke für deine Hilfe!!


----------



## almINT (14 August 2019)

Ja bei mir funktioniert es schon seit Monaten (ist im Einsatz).

Ich liege eine Version hinter dir:


----------



## Hendrik (14 August 2019)

mhmm schade das es bei mir nicht geht.
 aber vielleicht liest hier ja jemand von 3S mit und es wird untersucht.


----------



## almINT (14 August 2019)

Versuch mal diese Einstellung zu aktivieren (wenn sie nicht schon aktiviert war).

Visualisierungsmanager:



Aber im Allgemeinen sieht das für mich nach einem Bug aus. 
Wieso sollte die erste WebVisu, die in keiner Weise auf die zweite Visu verweist, die zweite Visu anzeigen?
Kannst du mal dein Projekt hochladen und ich versuch das mal bei mir aus? Vielleicht ist bei dir irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Hendrik (14 August 2019)

Hey ich habe gerade ein neues Projekt angelegt und siehe da es funktioniert. 
der hacken war gesetzt.
komisch ich versuch mal heraus zu finden woran das lag.


----------



## almINT (14 August 2019)

Was passiert denn, wenn du das "nicht funktionierende" Projekt wieder draufspielst? 
Vielleicht hat es vorhin irgendwas nicht übernommen bzw geupdatet.


----------



## Hendrik (20 August 2019)

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe, leider habe ich das alte Projekt da es nur exemplarisch die WebVisu enthielt gelöscht. 
Somit kann ich das leider nicht  mehr nachvollziehen.


----------



## holgermaik (12 Dezember 2019)

Hallo

ich möchte den Fred nochmal aufgreifen, da ich die letzten Tage mit dem selben Problem gekämpft habe.

Ich habe folgendes festgestellt:
Wenn  auf dem Zielsystem bereits eine Webvisu drauf ist, kann man zwar im  bestehenden Projekt eine weitere Webvisu erstellen allerdings wird sie  im Zielsystem nicht aktiviert.
Dies scheint ein Bug zu sein, da die  Dateien im Zielsystem nicht vollständig ersetzt werden. Trotz bereinigen  und neu übersetzen.

Als Workaround kann man im bestehenden  Projekt den Visualisierungsmanager und alle Webvisu's löschen. (Nicht  die eigentlichen Visualisierungen)
Das Projekt speichern und schließen.
Nach  dem neu öffnen einen neuen Visualisierungsmanager anlegen und mehrere  Webvisu definieren. Der Name der Webvisu sollte mit dem Namen der  Startvisualisierung identisch sein. (Codesys hatte bei mehreren  Versuchen Probleme der Zuordnung, was mir allerdings nicht verständlich  ist)

Anschließend bereinigen, neu übersetzen und auf das Zielsystem übertragen.

Holger


----------

